# New 545i with 20's



## Bark41 (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm new here. I thought I would share my new ride with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

Bark41 said:


> I'm new here. I thought I would share my new ride with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks pretty damn good. :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Looks great. From the pics, I would have never guessed they were 20s (which usually look too big on cars)...the E60 carries them well.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Very Nice :thumbup: The new 5 is growing on me fast!

-Mark


----------



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

What are your tire specs, offset if applicable (I don't know much about wheels), any customization with regard to this setup?

Do you have the sports pkg?

How does the ride feel, and how does it differ in terms of before and after.

I was thinking about going with 19s, but maybe 20s are realistic. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice. You car looks awesome. :thumbup: 

How bad or good is the ride and what wheels are those ? Also how much rubber do have
30 or 35 any rubbing ?


----------



## nzDave (May 20, 2003)

Hot , hot , hot !!!!!


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

Looks sweet. The 20's fit the E60 perfectly. :thumbup:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Bark41 said:


> I'm new here. I thought I would share my new ride with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You missed one exclamation point  

Don't know about the wheels, but here's to individuality :thumbup:


----------



## 528iheat (May 21, 2004)

What kind of rims are those?


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Happiest (Aug 16, 2004)

Niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Bark41 (Oct 5, 2004)

bigredexpy said:


> Very nice. You car looks awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> How bad or good is the ride and what wheels are those ? Also how much rubber do have
> 30 or 35 any rubbing ?


245/35/20 front and 285-30/20 rear. Michelin PS2's I have a slight, slight rub that I am currently taking care of with a little fender rolling.


----------



## Bark41 (Oct 5, 2004)

528iheat said:


> What kind of rims are those?


Rims are Asanti's 20x9 and 20x10


----------



## vicszhp (Aug 27, 2004)

Bark41 said:


> I'm new here. I thought I would share my new ride with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Straight up Pimp..that's my next car.

Enjoy!


----------



## DubsOnThe5 (Oct 15, 2004)

Good Luck with the Dubs... You defenitley have location for the rims.... in Bk those rims would be one time use only


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

DubsOnThe5 said:


> Good Luck with the Dubs... You defenitley have location for the rims.... in Bk those rims would be one time use only


Nice userid name :rofl:


----------



## tyronebankz (Oct 17, 2004)

*question for Bark*

did you have to lower your car for those rims? i want to get 20s too.


----------



## Soon to be ZHP (May 15, 2004)

Smokin!!!!!!!!!!! Forged?


----------



## casper (May 23, 2004)

Ok


----------



## Bark41 (Oct 5, 2004)

tyronebankz said:


> did you have to lower your car for those rims? i want to get 20s too.


This car has the sport package only, no lowering. Rims are three piece forged, custom painted silver gray to match the car.

Thanks for all the positives!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## choi000 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Bark41, good to see u on this forum too :thumbup: I also just signed up and came across this thread so I wanted to say hi.  Have u figured out how u're going to get rid of the rubbing?


----------



## mach330 (Sep 24, 2004)

those are some sweet dubs... :thumbup:


----------

